

You don't need a CS degree to become a web developer. Here's why. - jaywengrow
http://www.anyonecanlearntocode.com/2012/08/22/debunking-myth-2-do-you-need-a-computer-science-degree-to-become-a-web-developer/

======
dvliman
This will lead to long debate. As for developer job: I have seen (many)
incompetent CS graduate. I have also seen genius self taught developers. As
for research job, it requires strong CS foundation.

